# Rockets' Roster Finalized: Ryan Bowen, Casey Jacobsen Waived



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article 


> HOUSTON (Ticker) - The Houston Rockets on Friday waived veterans Ryan Bowen and Casey Jacobsen, which means rookie forward Steve Novak has made the team.
> 
> By cutting loose Bowen and Jacobsen, the Rockets reduced their roster to 15 players. Among those players is Novak, a 6-10 forward from Marquette who was taken in the second round.
> 
> ...


Finally. No more RyBo.
Well, It looks like they haven't given up with Sura yet, or at least trading him for something.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I am happy and sad at that announcement.. I was hoping that Casey would get a spot. I am thankful to see RyBo go.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

aww poor Casey, wish him best of luck elsewhere. I guess there just wasn't a role for him here with padgett and Novak as our shooters.

And GOODBYE RYAN BOWEN!!!!!!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Good and bad news, at the same time.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> aww poor Casey, wish him best of luck elsewhere. I guess there just wasn't a role for him here with padgett and Novak as our shooters.
> 
> *And GOODBYE RYAN BOWEN!!!!!!*


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OdCXSiTRR8c"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OdCXSiTRR8c" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OdCXSiTRR8c"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OdCXSiTRR8c" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


:rofl:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright, u know what, we've really been too mean to Ryan during his time with our team... I mean, its not his fault that JVG chooses to play him often, and not his fault that he can't make a wide open jump shot (c'mon, I'm sure he's practiced, its just something he can't do!). He's always given it 100% (or close to it) night in night out for us, so lets show our appreciation to him, and hope he can still play in the NBA again someday.

A tribute video to RyBo for his departure:
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_56Uu822NuY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_56Uu822NuY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I guess in some weird blame everything on one person way. I am going to miss our beloved "secret weapon"


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Alright, u know what, we've really been too mean to Ryan during his time with our team... I mean, its not his fault that JVG chooses to play him often, and not his fault that he can't make a wide open jump shot (c'mon, I'm sure he's practiced, its just something he can't do!). He's always given it 100% (or close to it) night in night out for us, so lets show our appreciation to him, and hope he can still play in the NBA again someday.


 But Bowen's ability is only limited to preseason... of last year.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

i still think sura is going to end up retiring, which would leave our roster at 14.

JVG said he usually likes it around 14 but this year the last spot might be important, but i guess he changed his mind.

active (to begin the year)

pg-rafer
sg-snyder
sf-mcgrady
pf-battier
c-yao
bench
spanoulis
head
wells(i hope)
novak
hayes
howard
mutombo

ir
lucas
padgett
sura(most likely to retire)


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

This should've happened a long time ago. Ryan Bowen sucks ***


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Alright, u know what, we've really been too mean to Ryan during his time with our team... I mean, its not his fault that JVG chooses to play him often, and not his fault that he can't make a wide open jump shot (c'mon, I'm sure he's practiced, its just something he can't do!). He's always given it 100% (or close to it) night in night out for us, so lets show our appreciation to him, and hope he can still play in the NBA again someday.
> 
> A tribute video to RyBo for his departure:


That video was hilarious!! The commentators were so tickled they couldn't stop laughing!!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye well.. its like yao doing some vince carter showboating after every dunk.. never happens and if it does you'll laugh ur *** off


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rockets111 said:


> *i still think sura is going to end up retiring*, which would leave our roster at 14.
> 
> JVG said he usually likes it around 14 but this year the last spot might be important, but i guess he changed his mind.


It will only make sense. Because he just need to give it up. Its been well over a year, and has he even been trough a practice yet?


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Nice to see bowen leave. I've had enough of the guy who couldnt do anything. I mean, i thought he and scott padgett were about the same excpt scott had a 3-shot but i found out that he just wasnt anything at all. Though, i am kind of sad to see jacobsen go, he drove pretty well to the baske t during th epre-season and i wish we could have traded sura for some cash and keep jacobsen.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Thought they never give up Ryan Bowen but Best of luck to Jacobsen


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> It will only make sense. Because he just need to give it up. Its been well over a year, and has he even been trough a practice yet?


sura has been getting better progressively since about 7 months ago. i remember reading an article about sura trying to make a comeback (the 1st one) and how he was doing preety well playing one on one with wesley and jon barry. i do hope he comes back, he ran the offense preety well in houston and with him, it'll boost up our rebs and assists and he was a fair likeable guy


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Thought they never give up Ryan Bowen but Best of luck to Jacobsen



same ... if jacobson could defend well it definitely woulda been a blow cause we'd have the same spread power as phoenix when they had JJ. tmac, jacobson, padgett, novak and yao... who to guard.. yao would be getting 30 pts easy due to the lack of double teaming.

nevertheless we did the right thing by getting rid of ryan bowen.. i still feel that JL shoulda been the 1 that got the sack


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

oh my this is one of the best days of my life NO MORE BOWEN!!! woohooo, good luck for jacobsen in the future, but i to am not liking JL3 being on the roster infront of someone who can spread the floor, but unfortuantely hes on a 3 year deal


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Man....That RyBo footage is some of the funniest stuff ive seen ever...I bet he shows that to everyone that comes to his house. He probably has an action shot of him dunking blown up and fully framed. 

Good to see him gone. As for Jacobsen, i dont think it really mattered too much whether it was him, Sura or JL3...neither of them will get more than garbage minutes anyway.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

i really hope sura can make it back

he could be the backup point guard were looking for


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Rockets111 said:


> i really hope sura can make it back
> 
> he could be the backup point guard were looking for




Having not played in over a year and really old, I don't think he will be an efficient point guard that we are looking for.

He's should follow Charlie Ward. (So much for the FSU reunion)


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I guess in some weird blame everything on one person way. I am going to miss our beloved "secret weapon"



Oh lord... that is funny... though now I am a wee bit worried.. if we can't blame it on RyBo who are we going to blame it on???

Chuck better perform his arse off!! I don't want him to be the fall guy!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Oh lord... that is funny... though now I am a wee bit worried.. if we can't blame it on RyBo who are we going to blame it on???
> 
> Chuck better perform his arse off!! I don't want him to be the fall guy!


ive already started putting things on JL3


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

It would've made alot more sense to keep Casey and Bowen than Sura? Sura can't be traded, nobody wants a guy that if he decides to retire, they'd have to keep paying him? And he cannot physically play, that's stupid! They should'vd kept Casey/Bowen in case a possible trade scenario comes up to send I don't know anybody to get a decent legit backup for Yao. Chuck can't guard everybody that's like 5 inches taller than him. Too bad for Casey, he'll definitely get picked up though, the Spurs or Hornets might do so.

Good luck to Casey and RyBo! Ryan needs to rest his hip and try coaching.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

YES HES GONE! 

this proves everybody wrong who thought JVG loves bowen and only plays him cuz theyre friends.

the only reason was had alot of minutes last year was because everyone was injured!


----------

